# LV NV USA



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Photography from the city that never sleeps, 24.7.365. Entertainment and Party Capital of the World, Las Vegas, Nevada.:cheers:
















































































Mural on one of the monorail stations in Vegas.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Soon to open shops at the Crystals, City Center.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

The Crystals on a rainy day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Quite nice... please post more photos


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Always nice to see pictures from this city!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks!!!







































































M Resort


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Go-go girls and gaming.:lol:


























Planet Hollywood's Pleasure Pit


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

M Resort Spa Steel Sculpture


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice shots of the CityCenter kay:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks! The brewery inside one of the casinos. 



































The Pub - Monte Carlo Resort and Casino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^Trader Vics is gone and replaced with Cabo Wabo Cantina.








Cabo Wabo - Planet Hollywood


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is a similar shot I took a couple of years ago of the Eiffel Tower replica.








Paris - Las Vegas


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Cabo Mexican Restaurant - Red Rock Casino


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

An Italian restaurant that looks more like a club with an extensive wine collection.


























Marinelli's - M Resort


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Another one of those edgy bar/restaurants on the Strip.



































Firsts Food & Bar - The Venetian


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Diners can use the interactive menus near the entrance to the restaurants in Vegas to check out what is on offer prior to walkng inside.












































The Pub - D.Vino - Dragon Noodle Co. @ Monte Carlo Resort and Casino


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Dragon Noodle Co. - Monte Carlo Resort and Casino


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Art pieces at one of the resorts off the Strip.

















Red Rock Resort and Casino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

MGM Casino












Me at the MGM Casino


----------

